
Edible Search – Google for restaurant menus - ishbaid
We all know people with food allergies, but I don&#x27;t think all of us truly understand how difficult it is for them to eat out.<p>About 1 in 13 children have some sort of food allergy. And about 30% of those people have multiple food allergies.<p>So what if you&#x27;re with one of those people and you&#x27;re trying to go eat out? Forget it. Too hard.<p>At least that&#x27;s how it&#x27;s been for the past few decades. Today, we&#x27;re excited to launch Edible Search: An aggregation of health, diet, and allergy information across all the top chains in America.<p>With a simple search, Edible Search will show anyone a food allergy or dietary restriction EXACTLY what they can eat. No more playing 20 questions with the cashier. No more interrogating the chef. Not more looking at PDFs.<p>Simply, Edible Search (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edible-search.com&#x2F;).<p>Would love to hear what you all think. Do you know someone with food allergies? Would this help them out?
======
tmaly
Very cool, I have been working on something very similar
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) I built it for
allergies and other aspects I could not easily find. It shows more of a subset
of what people subjectively think is the best dish.

~~~
ishbaid
Whoa. Yeah pretty similar. Great work!

